# Brown Trout- Rocky



## bereafish (Jan 18, 2011)

After getting skunked the last few days I got my first brown - over 20" -sorry about the bad pic. 
Think she was full of eggs too.
[ame]http://www.flickr.com/photos/morrisondance/8228073732/]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8346/8228073732_0751d9c0a7.jpg[/img[/ame]
[ame="http://www.flickr.com/photos/morrisondance/8228073732/"]brown trout | Flickr - Photo Sharing![/ame] by [url=http://www.flickr.com/people/morrisondance/]radkescott[/url], on Flickr


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Fixed it for ya. Nice fish!!


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

That's awesome!!! Nice work


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

very nice! Therockyriver.com has a contest to win a 6wt. Fly reel. You get a chance to enter for every Brown Trout you catch out of the rocky!


----------



## bereafish (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks a lot! not sure what i did wrong.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

I can only dream of catching a brown out of the rock, going tomorrow morning, going to be floating beads as the flow looks stupid low


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Skunked , saw lots of fishing nobody caught anything


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I made the trip up today but it got cut short. Got a call to go up to catawba and walleye fish so i jumped all over that 1 with the way the steely fishing has been. I was only there for about an hour and seen 1 16" female caught. She was fresh. But that was the only fish i seen caught and the only fish seen in the river


----------

